# Radio Shack Analog SPL Meters Giveaway!



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/images/newanalog.jpg[/img]We have a couple of Radio Shack Analog SPL Meters (Model # 33-4050) that we will give away to a couple of members here at the Shack.

This will be a fairly simple giveaway. To qualify, create 25 posts here at the Shack in February 2008 and post in this thread that you would like to be entered in the drawing.

We will have a drawing in early March for two winners. We will ship wherever... overseas, it does not matter... so anyone can enter. While it will be sent as a gift, we will not be responsible for any taxes, customs charges, fees, etc.

Good luck!


----------



## Bent (May 24, 2006)

I'd like to be entered in this - I'll have 25 new posts easily by the deadline.


----------



## atledreier (Mar 2, 2007)

So this is single posts in relevant threads (not chat-threads), right? You don't have to start 25 THREADS?


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Just posts... doesn't matter where. We want it to be easy and simple.


----------



## Bent (May 24, 2006)

> We want it to be easy and simple


just like me! :nerd::blush::mooooh:


----------



## hyghwayman (Jan 15, 2008)

I would very much like to be entered into the Radio Shack Analog SPL Meters (Model # 33-4050) giveaway. I'm buying my very first real 5.1 speaker system (SVS SBS-01) in less than two weeks from now:dizzy: and this would help me greatly in getting it properly calibrated to my unique room size:hsd:

Thank you HTShack,
hyghwayman


----------



## PhotoByMark (Jan 13, 2008)

Sonnie,

Please put me down for the challenge.


----------



## thxgoon (Feb 23, 2007)

Good timing, mine just broke! Sign me up:nerd:

Edit - Officially over 25 posts in Feb! :jiggy:


----------



## atledreier (Mar 2, 2007)

Sure, I'm up for it. Mine is like 150 years old and pretty battered by now.


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2008)

Wow this may prompt me to provide some meaningful yet exciting discorse, as my boss / friend wants his back. 



Bent said:


> just like me! :nerd::blush::mooooh:


LOL


----------



## SteveB (Oct 20, 2006)

Put my name on the list as well. Maybe I won't have to buy one?


----------



## mrstampe (Nov 13, 2007)

Hey, I'll throw my hat in the ring.


----------



## MatrixDweller (Jul 24, 2007)

For sure count me in. I haven't used an SPL meter yet, but am itching to try. Radio Shack in Canada stopped selling them (at least in my area) so I'd have to get one online if I bought one. I'd love to win one.

Edit: I believe I have over 25 posts in February...


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2008)

Please add me to the list. I just joined a couple weeks ago and love this place.

I AM IN.


----------



## v1rtu0s1ty (Dec 10, 2007)

Hey Sonnie,

Please add me in to the list as well. 

Thanks.

Neil


----------



## Rambo4 (Jan 25, 2008)

Hi Sonnie, I would like to be added to the list as well. 

Thanks!


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2008)

Sign a brutha up for the SPL Meter Contest! Time to get postin!!!


----------



## mtbdudex (Jan 2, 2008)

Enter me please, I'll have 25+ feb posts.

Ummm, lets see, I can't use the kids angle again, so hows this:

My old one was in my coat pocket, but somehow fell out and in last weeks snowstorm my snowblower "ate it"..
:yay::yay: I win!!


----------



## TiEcs (Feb 7, 2008)

I would like to enter too.
I Love the KISS way (Keep It Simple and Stupid :nerd


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2008)

Mee tooo:nerd:


----------



## mitchok (Feb 5, 2008)

Count me in too... just getting started on calibration thinking... Wish there was a way to calibrate before having to make install decisions. Think I'll run extra wire and keep the sheetrock mud handy. Thanks Sonny!

MitchOK


----------



## OvalNut (Jul 18, 2006)

Hi Sonnie, :wave:

I have over 25 posts in February now, and I would like to be entered in the drawing.


Tim
:drive:


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

*Time Is Running Out!*


----------



## SteveB (Oct 20, 2006)

Geez, I didn't keep track of the number of posts. Did you Sonnie?


----------



## atledreier (Mar 2, 2007)

I've got 64 confirmed posts, and it's still February here, so I'm in!


----------



## SteveB (Oct 20, 2006)

Oopps, I figured out how to do it, came up with 21. But then I guess this makes 22?


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

SteveB said:


> Geez, I didn't keep track of the number of posts. Did you Sonnie?


I only track them when it's over. :bigsmile:


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Here are the final entries of all members who had 25 posts and requested to be entered by posting in this thread:

*atledreier

hyghwayman

PhotoByMark

thxgoon

mrstampe

MatrixDweller

Nietzsche

v1rtu0s1ty

Rambo4

louthewiz

mitchok

OvalNut
*

I will be conducting the random drawing a little later.


----------



## PhotoByMark (Jan 13, 2008)

Cool!


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

The winners are:

*atledreier* and *louthewiz*

Funny how I was wondering if the random number generator would ever actually pick the number "1". It picked number "10" then picked number "1". 

Congrats guys!

Please PM me the shipping info and I will get them out asap. :T


----------



## v1rtu0s1ty (Dec 10, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS atledreier and louthewiz!!!


----------



## atledreier (Mar 2, 2007)

Thank alot, Sonnie! Here I was, thinking I'd never get it being first in the list and all.


----------



## hyghwayman (Jan 15, 2008)

Sonnie said:


> The winners are:
> 
> *atledreier* and *louthewiz*
> 
> :T


arty:arty:arty:
_Congrats members!_

_hyghwayman_


----------



## PhotoByMark (Jan 13, 2008)

Congrats. 
Now, can you come over and tune my speakers? LOL.


----------



## atledreier (Mar 2, 2007)

Sure, just buy me a round-trip ticket to Texas, I'll measure all you want!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Congrats guys, Enjoy your meters


----------



## PhotoByMark (Jan 13, 2008)

atledreier said:


> Sure, just buy me a round-trip ticket to Texas, I'll measure all you want!


Wow, all the way from Norway? I wonder what 2 first class tickets would cost? 
Maybe I should just buy a meter...:clap:


----------



## atledreier (Mar 2, 2007)

Hehe.. I wouldn't go for less than 1st class, that's for sure!


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I have tried on several occasions to contact *louthewiz* with no success. Therefore I have drawn a secondary member name and *mitchok* is the lucky winner.

Congrats *mitchok*... maybe I will have better luck with contact... :T


----------



## Chicago (Jun 11, 2008)

Sonnie said:


> I have tried on several occasions to contact *louthewiz* with no success. Therefore I have drawn a secondary member name and *mitchok* is the lucky winner.
> 
> Congrats *mitchok*... maybe I will have better luck with contact... :T


 Hey sonnie ? I am Mitchok send it here . Im kidding but i do need one . just read the thread . Gonna post some serious questions soon . Great Site you got here.
:T


----------



## Rambo4 (Jan 25, 2008)

I must say this contest has been quite exciting. Just when you think you have lost, you may have another chance!

I'll keep checking back!


----------



## Chicago (Jun 11, 2008)

Rambo4 said:


> I must say this contest has been quite exciting. Just when you think you have lost, you may have another chance!
> 
> I'll keep checking back!


 LOL me too:daydream:


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Well... Mitch has not responded thus far.

I will PM him again and give him another week, until the 10th. That will be 30 days. If he does not respond, we'll draw'er up again. :dontknow:


----------



## hyghwayman (Jan 15, 2008)

Sweet, I still have a chance to be a winner :boxer:!


----------



## MatrixDweller (Jul 24, 2007)

raying:


----------



## mitchok (Feb 5, 2008)

I am alive!!! Been offline for a while for a myriad of reasons I will not bore you with. Good news is the HT construction is now moving forward again. We are sheetrocked, taped, and textured. I would still love to have the SPL, but understand if you guys moved on. 

Hope to post some updated pictures on the construction thread soon.

mitchok


----------

